# Jon von der Heyden's birthday!!!



## Richard Schollar (Dec 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Jon!!!

What is it now?  40 years old!  

This forum is a much better place with you my friend!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 17, 2015)

A mere spring chicken compared to you my friend. Big 40 is still a few years off, though I'm looking forward to it so that I can get cracking on my midlife crisis list. 

Thanks! I may up the anti and indulge in a full undiluted pint of ale.


----------



## RoryA (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not sure you're ready for that yet, Jon. Maybe switch from full shandy to a lager top first.


----------



## Brian from Maui (Dec 17, 2015)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> A mere spring chicken compared to you my friend. Big 40 is still a few years off, though I'm looking forward to it so that I can get cracking on my midlife crisis list.
> 
> Thanks! I may up the anti and indulge in a full undiluted pint of ale.



SAFE Birthday Jon...............


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday Jon!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 18, 2015)

Jon, congrats...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All.

Thanks very much.  This year I got a nice briar pipe so I'm feeling very 'chuffed'. And a hip flask and bottle of cognac.  Tis a great birthday!


----------



## AliGW (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday, Jon! I'm 51 and still haven't reached my mid-life crisis.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 18, 2015)

AliGW said:


> Happy birthday, Jon!


Yes, Happy Birthday from me too Jon!




AliGW said:


> I'm 51 and still haven't reached my mid-life crisis.


I'll be 70 this coming March and I am still waiting for my mid-life crisis to hit (so far, then, I think this means I'll live to be at least 140, right?:wink


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jon!

Remember, you are only as old as ... eh .... ah  ... hmmm ... can't remember the saying!
We'll, they say the memory is the first thing to go!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 18, 2015)

Haha thanks very much all. I'll kick of mid-life crisis at 40 no matter what. Tatoos and Harley on the bucket list, and money permitting wing suit base jumping too


----------



## Smitty (Dec 18, 2015)

Joe4 said:


> We'll, they say the memory is the first thing to go!



And I can't remember the second thing to go...

Happy Birthday Jon!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 18, 2015)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> and money permitting wing suit base jumping too



Dean Potter...Nuff said.


----------

